# Personal profile...where to start??



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi   

We had our 2nd hs session yesterday which went really well.  We have really clicked with our sw which is great - I hope she feels the same!!

I have my individual session next week and have to do my personal profile for this, I haven't long to do and it keeps going round in my head    Where do you start? When you did yours did you divide it into headings or just write it one long narrative??  I have no idea how to start?? 

Any help would be great as I am starting to worry about it....  

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hasn't anyone else had to do them   

x


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi
Quick one as am at work
We did ours few weeks ago, was nervous about it but it went well, nothing to worry about.
I wrote my indiv profile without headings, but I tried to follow the guide she gave us. When she came to see me we just talked about me and my past, I have issues with my mum and haven't had a easy childhood so that was mainly what we talked about. 
At the end she asked me to develop and add few points to my profile. But she was really helpfull and tried to show the positif things. 
Have you got a guide with the different things she wants as you can just follow it?
Karen x x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for replying   

No I wasn't given a guide which is why I am struggling!! Only 6 days to write it   

xx


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

If it can help you I can type what she gave us so you can have an idea?
It's at home though so can only do it tonight x


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just had a look at my individual profile as I have it in my emails. I did keep the headings:
A- Backgroung
B- Education
C- Employment
D- Interests/talents
E- Personality

But I have the details of each part at home so will look for it tonight x x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you I really appreciate your help


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi

I have found the document she gave us:

_*Individual profile on each applicant
*__Briefly outline the following:
*a- Background:* family structure, with details of parents and siblings, including their dates of birth or ages at death. Significant details of other family members. Childhood experiences; significance of culture/ethnicity, religion and language in upbringing. Applicant's view about own upbringing and past family relationships, and impact of upbringing on present functioning relationships.
*b- Education:* type of school; views on their own experience of education and relevance to any child placed.
*c- Employment: *work experience including voluntary and unpain; present employment; importance of work; attitude to/ experience of unemployment as it relates to family life/ family roles.
*d- Interests/talents:* what? when? with whom? amount of time involved.
*e- Personality*: self presentation - how do applicants see and understand themselves - including their own racial and cultural identity.

Hope it helps x x

p.s. We wrote about 4 - 5 pages each
_


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Irishlady,

I have pm'd you, I hope it helps.

Maccer x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Maccer and KG81   

xx


----------

